# Waterman nib



## keithbyrd (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone know where to get a Waterman nib like this? My neighbor broke hers and asked me to fix it! Excuse the photography


----------



## papaturner (Oct 28, 2015)

Keith check the Fountain Pen Network.


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 28, 2015)

Perry gave the best advice. You'll find more knowledgeable FP enthusiasts on FPN. You'll most likely need to give them a little more info. Like what model Waterman that is. Looks more like a modern nib to me.


----------

